# gap around attic entry of furnace flue



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Pack it with Rockwool and call it done. The big problem is getting to all four sides, so that may mean dismantling that duct work to get to that bottom side, then you have to do the same from the attic side, so that way you have a fire stop barrier all the way up that chase.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

And add some sheet metal over the air-permeable Rock wool. The subfloor is your air barrier, as is the top floor ceiling drywall to attic; http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2012/icod_irc_2012_11_par052.htm

Gary


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you both. I guess I have to go back in the attic one more time to take care of this. Not looking forward to it but i think it needs to be done.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Dave Sal said:


> Thank you both. I guess I have to go back in the attic one more time to take care of this. Not looking forward to it but i think it needs to be done.


Play the role of Supervisor, and find some neighborhood kid that wants to make a few bucks, and send them up there to do it. Plus it teaches them something new.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Ya like how to fix drywall when he miss steps and falls through the ceiling.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

joecaption said:


> Ya like how to fix drywall when he miss steps and falls through the ceiling.


That only happens, if the person is not paying attention. If you are a good supervisor, you will tell them where to step, and where not to step. Also helps if you have boards like Car Siding, which I use up in my attic, for a place to step or sit on, when I am working up in my attic.

I have four sections of 3' Car siding that I just move around to where I am going to be working at. It has worked for me for the past seven years, and no worry about stepping through the ceiling.

Joe, you have to think and work smarter, not harder.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm with Joe on this, too much liability involved. Had adult employees that couldn't follow implicit step-by-step directions (no pun intended) let alone a teenager. Break an arm, leg or neck, doubt the HO Insurance policy covers that as you are hiring him... lose the house, car, dog, ? ouch. Putting a minor in a possibly dangerous position..... IMHO.

Add some Tyvek housewrap to stop the low-density R-30 from attic ventilation/convective looping -wind-washing the R-value; http://digitalcommons.unl.edu/cgi/v...y rising` attic air from passive ventilation"

Gary


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Gary, it is no different then sending your own kid up into the attic, or other family member. As long as the person you are having to do the work, knows what you want them to do, and do not have their head between their legs, they will be competent to do the work.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

That's great helping minors near you but check with the legalities first, IMO. Having my own business for 15 years gives me some incite, contact legal support near you. If hiring a minor you are required parental consent. Per Dept. Labor/Ind. and Revenue, that person requires personal insurance/liability/accident/etc. Do you really believe the parents could not law-suit you and win as you hired (for money) their child (minor) without their consent or knowledge? Even with consent and they did fall through the ceiling and you were "blood-guilt" wouldn't you feel a little ignorant that others on here warned you... IMO, as always. The key word here is "minor".

https://www.google.com/#q=hiring+a+minor+in+illinois


Gary


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Gary, no one stated that the person had to be a minor. All I stated was to find a neighborhood kid. That could mean that they could be over the age of 18. As for labor laws, they do not apply in this purpose, because you are not an actual employer, you are just having the local kid/young adult help you out.

Lots of young kids in neighborhoods are willing to make a few dollars, helping out those in their neighborhood all of the time.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

The good ol days. Neighborhood kids trying to hustle a buck are no longer around these days. And if they were they would demand prevailing wage.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

PoleCat said:


> The good ol days. Neighborhood kids trying to hustle a buck are no longer around these days. And if they were they would demand prevailing wage.


Not that way in my neighborhood. My 17 y/o does work for a couple of neighbors. One pays him a monthly fee, the other pays depending on the job. They have had him do some heavy lifting work since he also does wrestling in h.s., but also he brings in groceries for the neighbor next to us, because she is unable to.

He will also climb roofs to cut branches hanging on them, clean out gutters, use the chainsaw to cut out brush or small trees. Not every kid out there is incompetent, in that all they know what to do, is play video games. If you teach your kids proper skill sets, and how to handle power tools properly, or even follow directions, they are better at doing stuff, then most adults out there.

There are still plenty of kids that are willing to make a few dollars, for helping out neighbors or others.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

I sure wish you were my neighbor the last couple of years. There is a lot of stuff that just can't be done with 2 hands and your boy would have been a tremendous help.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

back on topic.

i don't see why "packing" roxul in there wouldn't be all that is needed.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Fix'n it said:


> back on topic.
> 
> i don't see why "packing" roxul in there wouldn't be all that is needed.


You still need the sheet metal over it, because air currents will still find their way through it.


----------

